# insulin pre workout



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

Right guys i have a lot of insulin usage under my belt doing 3 x a day morning post workout and evenings 10 iu each time been looking at pre work out shots now how much better is it i at a sticking point and need to get past it


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

watch doing this unless youve got plenty of fast digesting carbs on hand as you have no idea how your resistance workout will utilise the addition of extra insulin in your system.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

i shoot at 6pm and train at 8pm

i have a meal at 6.05pm maybe more oats at 7pm then sip a carb drink during WO.

im guessing by pre WO you mean 10min before? unlike me


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

Why wouldnt you take the insulin post workout?


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

i use slin at 7.30am, Noon, and 6pm

if i shot it Post WO, that would be 9pm and i dont fancy stayin up til 1am to get sufficient carbs in during the 'window'

i am also using GH + aas


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

pre work out is meant to produce even better results looking at trying some thing different


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

what do you class a pre workout

like jab at 7.30 train at 8


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

15 mins before


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

keep me updated


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Just make sure your intra shake has enough carbs to cover your slin usage ..


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

i run slin pre workout last time found it awsome strength and pump was spot on,i have a meal bout 4ish the pin 10iu of slin bout 5.30ish then have pre workout drink with carbs,creatine,protein,then go gym i take a intro drink with carbs in it to be on safe side,never had problem,some say post is better some say pre is better,i prefer pre workout,


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

I used 5iu of slin pre wo today for the first time and was very impressed, I shot the slin, then ate a huge bowl of wholemeal pasta bolognase, then at the gym sucked on Dextrose tabs and sipped on Cherry Lucazade (fcukin lovely I might add)

Ive never been so pumped and Vascular in my life, seemed to have more energy, cardio at the end was easy, toying with the idea of using slin pre wo if going for pb's????

I also used 6iu of slin PWO with 5 iu of hgh.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

might try this tmrw


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

empire boy stats are 195 pounds at 5 foot 6 want to get over the 200 pound mark done a couple of hgh blasts but the sides are bad looking at running gh at 10ius a day 3 times a week never done peptides not sure the results are going to be that great


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

can u pm details on the blast you did


----------



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

Ive been running slin pre wo for the past 3 weeks.

I shoot 10iu of novorapid 15 before the wo along and immediately consume a shake made up of 60g vitargo, 50 g isolate, 10g glutamine and a NOX drink.

I then wait a further 15 minutes and begin my session and sip an intr-wo shake consisting of Gaspari Size on and 60g vitargo.

As soon as the session is finished i have a final shake of 60g vitargo, 2 scoops pro-recover and 50g isolate.

An hour later i consume a soild meal.

This protocol seems to cover everything. I have yet to experience any hypo signs.

The pump obviously far better than using slin pwo and the fullness lasts the whole day.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

any gains in weight after 3 weeks?


----------



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes mate. From 276lbs to 285lbs.

I did, however, start my 'blast' at the same time, but being a long estered test, deca and eq, i think most of the weight can be attributed to the slin.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

steeley said:


> Yes mate. From 276lbs to 285lbs.
> 
> I did, however, start my 'blast' at the same time, but being a long estered test, deca and eq, i think most of the weight can be attributed to the slin.


massive!!


----------



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

tprice said:


> massive!!


Stomach has blown a bit though mate.

I started 200mcg of t4, 2on 2off last thursday, which i was planning to run alongside the gh anyway, so hopefully might help. Previously this has helped.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

what brand of gear you using cause im doing a similar course


----------



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

tprice said:


> what brand of gear you using cause im doing a similar course


A Greek UGL call European Union Labs.

Im blending their Test 400, with cyp and prop to give about 2g's. 600mg Deca and 1g of Eq. Ive just started to run 100mg pd of their Oxy's as well.

50mg of Proviron is enough to keep gyno in check and ill probably use some Caber if i start lactating again from the deca.

And yourself?


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

mines all pc mate, although tempted to change the test for some pharma but it would mean more jabbing cause its a lesser dose.

how do you find the oxys, cause i seem to lose my apetite on orals, but i know they are brill for adding some bulk!

very tempted to try some


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Steely if you read some of ausbuilt's posts in slin, he says the t3 or t4 definitely help the protein turn over and are considered a great help in maintaining an anabolic state but t3/t4 won't do anything for keeping any of the fat gain at bay on slin.

He said for this you wanna be using dnp, 200mg on days not using slin and 400mg on slin days.

Slin being one on one off.

Also uses t3/t4 two on two off like your already doing.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Interesting read this.

I am currently doing 5 iu's PWO without any issues but very interested in the fact people are saying it helps pre workout and improves the workout.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

Milky said:


> Interesting read this.
> 
> I am currently doing 5 iu's PWO without any issues but very interested in the fact people are saying it helps pre workout and improves the workout.


milky i used it yesterday and today pre workout, well about an hour before, then had a big eat then went and trained and sipped a carb drink throughout the workout

i was ill yesterday and it still helped me bench fairly well, today i did back and felt really really good! lateral pulldowns and bent over rows especially!

could just be placebo tho


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

going to start pre work out tommorow 15 mins before 8 iu


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

I will do 5iu 30 mins Pre wo tomoz and hit chest, hell might even take a pic of the result


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

Done chest on monday,back on Tuesday both with pre workout shots of slin 8 iu insane pumps and looked realy full weight up 5 pounds realy enjoying the feeling of the pumps


----------



## bigwill_sunn (Sep 23, 2008)

I am considering using the pre workout method after my show im 3 weeks time. I want to hit the rebound well. Has anyone seen massive changes in their weak point using slin pre workout? I will be training my calves 4 times a week at the start of my workouts when im fresh!


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

steeley said:


> A Greek UGL call European Union Labs.
> 
> Im blending their Test 400, with cyp and prop to give about 2g's. 600mg Deca and 1g of Eq. Ive just started to run 100mg pd of their Oxy's as well.
> 
> ...


why u using such a mixup of test, and for yr info, proviron does jack to gyno, u need nolva or arimedex...


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

It's 30mins before

The best single time is pre-workout, although you need to adhere to specific diet protocols.

Here is a pre-workout insulin protocol, which will kick your ass. Your not going to fnd a pre-workout protocol, which works better. I have tried dozens of different programs in my clients and none of them work as well.

Of course, keep in mind that there are many different ways to run insulin, but if your limiting it to only at workout times, try the following. 10 lbs in 1-2 weeks is common.

Lastly, I will assume you are thoroughy familiar with Insulin and know what signs to look for in the event of hypoglycemia. I am not going to type out all the warning signs or what to do in the event of a hypoglycemic attack. However, the following program is very unlikely to result in any type of serious hypoglycemic event, even in those with extreme inuslin sensitivity. I am also unaware of your bodyweight or dietary needs, so I will write a program which should be suitable for 1st time nsulin users between 200-250 lbs.

30 minutes before workout

Inject 15 IU Humalog

60 grams Vitargo, Karbolyn (or similar).

20 grams of Hydrolyzed protein (whey, casein, or beef).

4.5 grams Leucine.

4.5 grams GPLC.

5 grams Micronized creatine monohydrate.

2 grams Beta alanine.

15 grams Glycerol monostearate

10 grams glutamine.

3 grams Taurine.

2 grams vitamin C.

500 mg Potassium.

60 minutes later

60 grams Vitargo, Karbolyn (or similar).

20 grams Hydrolyzed protein (whey, casein, or beef).

4.5 grams Leucine.

5 grams Micronized creatine monohydrate.

2 grams Beta alanine.

15 grams Glycerol monostearate.

10 grams glutamine.

3 grams Taurine.

60 minutes later

60 grams Vitargo, Karbolyn (or similar).

20 grams hydrolyzed protyein (whey, casein, or beef).

Note: You should consume a regular meal within 3-4 hours of beginning this protocol. Also, I don't recomnmend doing it if it has been 5 or more hours since you heve last eaten, as your blood suagr will be pretty low when you start....so try to get in your last meal within 3 to no more than 4 hours before beginning the protocol.

Lastly, since you will be drinking your last shake either at the end of your workout or very close to it (unless you workout for many hours), there is no need to eat a whole food meal assoonas the workout is over. You can wait a good hour after consuming your fina shake before eating a post-workout meal, as your body will already be supplied with all the nutrients it needs to grow.

This program will work very well for you. Give it a shot. 15 IU is a good starting dose of insulin for a pre-wrkout protocol. The amount of carbs and protien provided is more than enough to use up 15 IU of Slin, but if it worries you, somply use 10 IU for your 1st time and then go up to 15 the next time. Your pumps will be through the ****in' roof and you will quickly gain fullness, size and overall bodyweight. Bottom line: You will feel like you are using AAS for your first time all over again and will look much bigger within just 2 weeks. It will work better if you follow this protocol at least 5 times a week. Guys who train only 3 or 4 days a week don't notice quit as good of results because they're only using Slin 3-4 times per week.

mike Arnold


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2013)

jayDP said:


> It's 30mins before
> 
> The best single time is pre-workout, although you need to adhere to specific diet protocols.
> 
> ...


Can you clarify something for me please?

If I train at 4, ill take the insulin (novorapid) and the first shake at 3.30 then.

Could I have the next shake at 5?

Then eat a meal at 6?

Sorry to be a pain, I'm still gathering info.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Can you clarify something for me please?
> 
> If I train at 4, ill take the insulin (novorapid) and the first shake at 3.30 then.
> 
> ...


No

Shake 1 at 3:30

Shake 2 at 4:30

Shake 3 at 5:30

Meal at 6:30

Take 1500mg of metformin everyday, and run this cycle for 4-6 weeks

don't just add 180 virtago carbs on top of your normal carbs that you eat, you need to drop 180 carb out of your diet so the total carb per day is the same, you under stand?

Carb cycle as well


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2013)

So shake 2 would be mid workout then yeah.

Appreciate the advice.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> So shake 2 would be mid workout then yeah.
> 
> Appreciate the advice.


Yes, that right

Shake 3 is normally when am at home, sometimes when am walking home

Some people sip drink 2 all the way thru workout but I don't think this is best, I take water wid me, sometimes I need shake 2 10mins early if I feel like am getting tired or dizzy.

Also you don't need all them ingredients if your on a budget,

change virtago to dex

Drop gplc

Drop glycol


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

it seems, everywhere i read no matter what site, i see even with clean eating and low insulin use, even with preworkout protcols, athletes dont look good, they get 'fatty soft looking' sure they pound on the kilos...but their waist gets larger..

I have yet to see any athlete here who is on slin look the way a prepping competing athlete should look...perhaps becos everyone adheres to the safe side of too many carbs out of fear of comas and suchlike??

can T3 AND CLEN hold off that fat gain or its the 'hidden enemy' of insulin insenstivtity that piles on that fat gain..???


----------

